# με λένε + Christian names only ?



## Rallino

Χαίρετε!

I was reading some Greek Lessons on the Internet (here). In one of the lessons, it says: 
_
Με λένε is rather informal, used with children or younger people. Only the Christian name is usually expected as an answer.

_Is this still true? (I'm asking this, because the lessons on that website were prepared around 40 years ago.) 

Does it sound weird if I use it with, say, Turkish names, e.g.: "Γεια σου! Με λένε Bora."; "Με λένε Alp."; "Με λένε Kaan." etc. ?

Should I only use ονομάζομαι when talking about myself?

Thanks very much!


----------



## zoetsa

No, it doesnt sound weird at all, why should it? (There r much weirder names on Earth ;-)))

Informality? Have you quoted it properly? Which lesson do you mean?

Because the (in)formality plays a more important role in the questions:
Πώς σε λένε; is used if u speak to 1 person who u could chat informally with n Πώς σας λένε; is used to several or/n elder people, to not well known persons, in offices, etc. (However, in Greek we speak much more informal in general -even in offices )) Με λένε is just the most common answer if u speak about urself alone. N u can tell ur full name as well.

However more formal are: Το ονομά/ονοματεπώνυμο σας(, παρακαλώ); Πώς λέγεστε; Then the answers r: XY or Λέγομαι XY. 
Oνομάζομαι is correct but I maybe never used it n maybe never heard it, its more used in written e.g. in CV-s. 

Προσοχή: Με λένε ΚώστΑ/ΝίκΟ/ΓιάννΗ. BUT! Το όνομά μου είναι/λέγομαι/ονομάζομαι ΚώσταΣ/ΝίκοΣ/ΓιάννηΣ.


----------



## Rallino

Köszönöm szépen Zoetsa.

I quoted it correctly ~ I used copy-paste  It's on the 44th lesson, should you desire to check it out. 

Anyways, thanks for the clear explanation. I'll keep using _με λένε _then.


Many thanks.


----------



## zoetsa

Ó, szívesen! <3

Ok, ok, I found it 

These sentences sound quite oldfashioned to me. 
(N don't forget that the Cypriot dialect is an 'antique' :-D in itself.)


----------



## Fred_C

Rallino said:


> Χαίρετε!
> 
> I was reading some Greek Lessons on the Internet (here). In one of the lessons, it says:
> _
> Με λένε is rather informal, used with children or younger people. Only the Christian name is usually expected as an answer.
> 
> _


Hi.
I think you misunderstood the meaning of «christian name».
It is an English set phrase meaning «given name» or «first name» in opposition to «second name» or «family name».

The mention of christianity must not be understood litteraly.


----------



## Perseas

According to the (Cambridge Dictionaries_ ), __Christian name:  in Western countries, __the first name __and not the family name_ .

So, where it says "Christian name", we can read "first name". instead. "Mε λένε" can be followed by the first name alone or by both the first name and the family name. Example: -Teacher: _Πώς σε λένε;_    -Pupil:_ Με λένε Γιάννη Ιωάννου_. 

Among "με λένε", "λέγομαι" and "ονομάζομαι", the first one is rather informal (your source is right at this) and , yes, it is used more often with younger people, but this is not a rule. I ' d say its use is mosty a matter of how comfortably you feel. Nevertheless,  it can also be used  in more formal situations.

 "Λέγομαι" and "ονομάζομαι" are used mainly in more formal situations ; for instance,  to open an account in a bank or at an interview for a job or speaking on the phone with an unknown person or -in general-when you don't feel so comfortably to use "με λένε".


----------



## Rallino

Ah - I had no idea! Thanks Fred and Perseas!


----------



## zoetsa

Rallino, don't think all Greek names are Christian names -oh, not at all ))
(Just remember: Ancient Greek names are pagan names :-DDD


----------

